# Houston county



## calboi (Sep 19, 2017)

Some things didn't work out for me and I'm looking for a place to hunt in Houston county....only one person archery only don't need much just prefer to be in a group of honest trustworthy ppl...lmk if anyone has anything plz


----------



## Toney Graham (Sep 20, 2017)

*Hunting lease*

I am going to look at a lease close to you in the morning. I will let you know tomorrow   if I lease it or not. it is 87 acres .


----------



## calboi (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok....


----------



## calboi (Sep 21, 2017)

????


----------



## Toney Graham (Sep 22, 2017)

I went and looked at land . Did not lease it .To much open land not enough woods.


----------



## calboi (Sep 24, 2017)

Where was it


----------



## Toney Graham (Sep 25, 2017)

Macon County


----------

